# Show off your buns housing!



## jcottonl02 (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are my bun's hutch and run.

These are being changed at the moment. Here they are at the moment





















And in a couple of weeks time my Dad, who built the entire hutch from scratch- will convert this into a two storey hutch, with a little openable and closable door on the side, leading to a big around 9ft by 5ft run, that will be attached, but able to be moved to different spots on the grass. This will be really secure- my Dad is fantastic at building and knows exactly what he's doing- so it will sometimes be open at night depending on the weather etc. so they can run around and chew grass whenever they like, in a big space 

Pippin will be moving in here in hopefully about a month's time. He is living in a hutch I bought, but it is only temporary. I don't have ne pics of this lol.







Show me some pics of your rabbit's housing, and tell me of any plans you have for it


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 4, 2007)

Only just got this hutch so I wont be doing anything to it really


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Neat photos - you folks over there in the UK have such great options available to you.

I'm going to move this to "photo philes" instead of the blog area and I'll probably keep looking at the photos there!

Peg


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks  didn't mean to put it in blog lol! 

Yeah it is great in the UK (some places lol) but my Dad built Benji's hutch. Better than shops I think


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jul 4, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Only just got this hutch so I wont be doing anything to it really



ive got this exact hutch lolfor Binkybuthe gets free range during the day my other buns share a shed which i dont have a pic of at the moment :blushan:

but heres half a pic of Binkys hutch lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww that's a lovely hutch. Yeah I have the same run as Bracon . But I'll have an extra really big one soon- for two buns.
Yeah my buns are either in their run or with me either sitting with me on the couch or running round the floor lol! (its all safe no woz). Unfortunately until they're bonded I can only have one out at a time. 
but when one's with me the other is in the run anyway so they both are running crazily lol


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice Hutches 

My girls have a playhouse, but I'm updating it soon (the wood is going to start going bad soon and I just want something fresh and new for them.)

I'm going to buy them a new shed, 6x4 or bigger if I can afford it. Then my dad will put in a second floor and I can have shelves at the top for storage.

I'll try to grab a picture of their run later on - it's raining now of course - my dad built it and its 7.5 x 5 foot. (Maybe I'll be able to convince him to attach it to the new shed)


----------



## Mollz (Jul 7, 2007)

This is my hutch



.

Tilly has the top level (shes only 1 1/2 lb so plenty of room!) plus free rang of my downstairs for 2-3 hours a night, then Domino gets the bottom two levels and around 2-3 hours a night roaming.

Its loads of room for both of them and I can't wait for them to be bonded (fingers crossed) so they can share the whole thing! Nice hutches everyone else 

_Edit: It doesn't look as wide as it actually is, its actually just over 4 foot by over 2 foot (can't remember exact measurements)_


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah actually I'd like to make that point too- my hutch doesn't look the same in the pic as it does in real life- it is just under 5ft long, and 2.5 foot wide, and 2.5ft high. Although it will have the bottom as well very soon 

Nice hutch Mollz- like a skyscraper for buns!!!


----------



## Mollz (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol :biggrin2:

Its funny how small photos make things look sometimes. Its defianetely very big and tall and takes up my whole hallway - but they're worth it


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah- it's funny how size really can't be portrayed well in photos- real life is much better 
Yeah- Ben's hutch is big (but about to get even bigger- double the size ) I am sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Roxie (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Summer version






Winter Verison



Stuff left to do:

Cut that roof part hanging over
Paint it white


----------

